# Where is the Fuel filter located in a 2001 x-trail?



## AUS_X-TRAIL (Sep 21, 2008)

I have some water in the fuel filter i have to drain!
Where is the Fuel filter located in a 2001 x-trail?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

If you have water in your fuel filter you also have water in your fuel tank.

The filter is part of the fuel sending unit and is attached underneath the fuel pump. It is located inside your fuel tank and accessed under the rear seats.


----------



## AUS_X-TRAIL (Sep 21, 2008)

The warning light has come on and it says in the book to open the valve to let the water out. I don't think i would have water in the tank. I was putting cruise control in and i had to jack up the front of the car and i left it overnight. So i think some water has tracked backwards into the filter. Also i was playing with the wires under the dash do you think its just electrical that is making the warning light come on???


----------

